# no HD locals in chicago for the oscars



## jpsawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

Pissed... 

HBO etc all come in fine, local hd's (not OTA) via sat are not coming in at all... reception has been fine up to this point (for months) and no adjustments have been made to dish or settings...

anyone else?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

jpsawyer said:


> Pissed...
> 
> HBO etc all come in fine, local hd's (not OTA) via sat are not coming in at all... reception has been fine up to this point (for months) and no adjustments have been made to dish or settings...
> 
> anyone else?


Aye, nuttin' here in Dallas either, most of my HD locals are out. I have OTA for all except ABC, duh, argh.......too low a signal for me, damn ABC!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jpsawyer said:


> Pissed...
> 
> HBO etc all come in fine, local hd's (not OTA) via sat are not coming in at all... reception has been fine up to this point (for months) and no adjustments have been made to dish or settings...
> 
> anyone else?


Oh what SAT system... (since you posted in the general broadcast forum).
I am viewing all my HD locals (including ABC)... and FOX (for the race).


----------



## jpsawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry, I'm on DTV... it was out for a while (HD) but came back about 30 minutes into the Oscar's broadcast..


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

texasmoose said:


> Aye, nuttin' here in Dallas either, most of my HD locals are out. I have OTA for all except ABC, duh, argh.......too low a signal for me, damn ABC!


Know what you mean that WFAA stinks wish they would have gone UFH like the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My wife just finished watching the OSCARS...
It was recorded via Chicago-ABC SAT feed.

It was there for the entire broadcast....


----------

